# installing ceiling fan-no attic



## brich (Feb 25, 2010)

So you have no access above the ceiling? This makes me think you would need to use surface raceway. Wiremold's 500 or 700 series would work for this - and I know there is a fan-rated box available for it as well.

Unless I'm misunderstanding?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Lots of holes and many hours of patching.

Or you can run wiremold.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

brich said:


> So you have no access above the ceiling? This makes me think you would need to use surface raceway. Wiremold's 500 or 700 series would work for this - and I know there is a fan-rated box available for it as well.
> 
> Unless I'm misunderstanding?


And some ceiling exhaust fan models come with lights, choice of; regular and nightlite!:yes:!


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

The easiest way to do this would be to drop you ceiling down 2" with 2x4 sleepers and a new layer of drywall. This will allow you to place the fan electricals where you want to mount it, and the can lights too. Run everything with armored cable since it will be within 1.5" from the surface. All that would then get covered with new drywall.


----------



## brich (Feb 25, 2010)

xxPaulCPxx said:


> The easiest way to do this would be to drop you ceiling down 2" with 2x4 sleepers and a new layer of drywall. This will allow you to place the fan electricals where you want to mount it, and the can lights too. Run everything with armored cable since it will be within 1.5" from the surface. All that would then get covered with new drywall.


I contest that this is the _easiest _way... :whistling2:

Although it would be the nicer way to do it.


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, easier than explainin to yer sig other what the heck you were doing running all that wiremold to the recessed lights!


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

that is a good idea paul. sound like that might be the most practical. what is wiremold?


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

It is a surface mounted conduit system. It can be metal or plastic, and you can run power or low voltage (speaker) wire along walls and ceilings.

Great for quick and dirty, but ugly as all heck when exposed like on a ceiling. I used it awhile ago to run wire for lamps and surround speakers. I did it low so the furniture hid most of it.


----------



## brich (Feb 25, 2010)

Millertyme said:


> that is a good idea paul. sound like that might be the most practical. what is wiremold?


Here's a picture of a similar idea using Wiremold raceway with a surface-mount fan box.

Definitely not the prettiest, but when you can't or won't tear up the walls/ceilings it is one of your few options (aside from installing a shallow drop ceiling of course :thumbup.

Good luck.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

What is above the area you are wanting to place the new ceiling fan--another room? IF you cut a 4 1/2" hole in your present ceiling, what would you find just above the ceiling drywall? You state you have electrical outlets in the room, so electricity is near. Not exactly a DIY job, but IF there is vacant space above your ceiling drywall, then electrical wiring supply for the fan can be ran to that spot. You may have to hire an electrician if you want it done this way. David


----------

